
Ballmer dismisses Dropbox as a 'little startup' with 100 million users - narad
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/30/3931846/steve-ballmer-on-small-dropbox-users-interview
======
peatmoss
Lex Luthor really needs to step down. It would be one thing for him to be
dismissive in public in order to bolster his company's competing products. But
time and time again, the company's actions indicate that he is predisposed to
believing that genuine competitors pose little risk ("Challenge Microsoft?
Inconceivable!").

For the first time in decades, I'm hoping that Microsoft can figure out a
sustainable strategy for maintaining relevance. Maybe I just want to pull for
the underdog--it just makes it hard when the underdog isn't particularly
plucky and carries on with unwarranted swagger.

